# Somewhere in Brisbane Friday 06/10



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Anyone heading out for a fish on Friday that I can tag along? Keen to try out new areas.


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

I'm keen for a night fish this weekend but I could have my arm twisted to do Friday evening.


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

I am going out for an early morning fish sorry Hiraedd. Have commitments Fri and Sat night. Best of luck though.


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Good luck mate, 'fraid I'm werkin, not enough hours in a month!

Cheers Andybear :lol:


----------

